# Verify this Bianchi Ancora?



## Luftwaffles (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested in buying this secondhand Bianchi Ancora which the seller claims to be legit and is selling at around 17,000 PHP (around 331 USD/241 GBP/ 278 EURO) and had it for a couple of years with some everyday wear and tear.

Can anyone verify if this is authentic? I'm looking to use this as a general everyday commuter/tourer. Much help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

